# كيف أضع باسورد لمجلد



## ma7aba (11 مارس 2006)

*كيف أضع باسورد لمجلد*

كنت عند صديق لي بالعمل وكنت اساعده بعمله وإذا بي اتفاجأ أن هناك ملفات لا تفتح إلا بإدخال الباسورد فقال لي أن هذه الملفات وضعها الذي كان قبله بالعمل ولا يستطيع فتحها ولا يعرف كلمة السر كيف فينا نساوي مثل هيك ملفات وشكراً


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

الموضوع بسيط اخى محبة

هناك برنامج اسمة fake folder
تضع بة كلمة سر على المجلد المراد حمايتة
وكلما تنقر على هذا المجلد ينلقد الى الــcontrol panel

وكل برامج الضغط المعروفة بها هذة الخاصية
winzip winrar winace winuha 7-zip

كما ان بالوبندوز xp عند النقر على اى مجلد يمين الماوس واختار خصائص

تجد خاصية الحماية من المجلد عند الفتح الا للذين يعرفون كلمة السر

ولاكن نصيحة ذهبية يجب ان تعرفها جيدا

لا يوجد برنامج حماية امن 100%

وان وجد فخلال ايام قليلة تجد لة البرنامج المضاد

واى استفسار انا حاضر

ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الجميلة

سلام الرب معك


----------



## عمار الدليمي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لك كل المجد والعزة والكرامة امين
الملازم المهندس عمار الدليمي من العراق المحتل


----------



## mr.hima (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*لو عايز *بعض البرامج اللى بتقفل الملفات بكلمة السر تقدر تنزل الشرح بتاعها الاول وبعدين فى ملف الشرح هتلاقى رابط للبرنامج ........ادخل على الرابط التالى:
http://www.absba.info/pafile/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=13

بس هتلاقى ملف الشرح مضغوط .rar ....
 نصيحة : يكون عندك اى برنامج لفحص الملف من الفيروسات
سلام ونعمة ...


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جديد وشديد
الله يقويك


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

انا مفهمتش بردة اعمل باسورد ازاىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف أضع باسورد لمجلد*

يعطيك العافية مجهود كبير


----------



## micheal_jesus (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف أضع باسورد لمجلد*

لو سمحتو يا جماعة انا عاوز البرنامج دة ضرورى لانى بدور علية بقالى فترة علشان عندى فولدر مقفول والبرنامج اتمسح من عندى 
ممكن حد يقولى او يبعتلى البرنامج دة 
شكررررررررررررررررررا​


----------

